# Harvey (update 9-30-2015)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of you may know this already, and some may have seen the thread started by a member in the Writers' Cafe who saw Harvey's wife's blog, but I wanted to post something here.

In 2011, Harvey was diagnosed with stage IV colon cancer. He's been fighting the good fight since then and has been able to remain pretty active but recently made the decision to accept hospice care, which we're all hoping will give him relief and help him gain some strength. His eldest daughter is getting married September 12th.

You can read more about it at his wife Carrie's blog www.carriesgonnawrite.blogspot.com (also linked to in the above thread).

We've been holding off posting about it as it isn't really our news to tell, and Harvey has been clear that he didn't want his life to be about his cancer. But with the thread in the WC still going, I decided it was time.

He and his family will appreciate any prayers and positive energy you can send. I think his family is already checking the WC thread, so if you want to express your thoughts and wishes, you can do that there or here.

We're looking into if there's anything we can do as a community!

Thanks,

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so very, very sad for my friend Harvey. Sending thoughts and healing energy, as I have every day for the last 3+ years. All my love to his family.

L


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, my thoughts and prayers to Harvey and Family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The first I knew about Harvey's cancer was from Jeff and I was shocked. I think Geoff said he knew because of the prayer thread. 

The thought crossing my mind is ... that's the real power of prayer. Not to defeat death, but to give you the strength and courage and grace to carry on the battle. I think that sums up Harvey. Strength and courage and grace.

We love you, Harvey.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just read some of Carrie's blog entries.  Prayers and good thoughts for Harvey and his family.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts to Harvey and his family. *hugs*


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't cry often these days - I'm crying right now. Peace, strength, and absence of pain to the Chute family.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been following Carrie's blog and feeling very sad for him and his family. My prayers go out to them all. Harvey is such a good man and Carrie is a saint.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Love and prayers to the Chute family.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As soon as I saw the subject I feared this. Positive vibes, prayers, and hopes that giving away a bride gives Harvey a boost!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and healing energy to Harvey and his family.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Never can think of the right words to say, but adding my prayers along with all the others.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow. There are no words. But... I shall try. 

Thank you so much for the kind comments -- they mean a lot for me and my family. Carrie read some of them aloud to the girls last night. I'm so grateful that KB has helped bring about good things for many of you.

I feel blessed to have stumbled into being part of something special like KBoards. What a community! 

I've learned a lot since starting KB in 2007 -- not only about the technical side of running a busy forum, but also about the human interactions that come into play when supporting a large vibrant community like ours. It has been a wonderful experience, and one that I find hopeful and uplifting.

Some of my favorite threads are from people who've posted their appreciation for other members who have gone out of their way to encourage others... and, in many cases helped them achieve a dream or two. I believe that people have it in their hearts to help others, and my experience with this site has reinforced that belief. 

This is a wrenching and tender time for my family. My wife Carrie is an extraordinary person, and I am a lucky man to have the friendship and love we have shared these past 20 years. She and my three daughters bring me  much delight and laughter.  

After several years of cancer treatments, we realize we are at a point where the impact of treatment is taking more of a toll on me than any likely benefits. The decision to go into hospice feels little different from how we've navigated each segment of this difficult journey. We make the best decision we can based on the best information that we have, and then we don't second-guess it. 

Thank you all for the good memories and words of support. 

-Harvey

PS You may have questions about "the plan" for KB given my health situation. As some of you may know, I transferred ownership to Carrie several years ago, and some of you who participate in our promotions may have noticed the names of my daughters in the communications about your promotions, as they've taken over the ad administration for the site. I'll explain more in another thread, but pieces are in place for the board to continue to be here for this community.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I tend to be a bit tongue-tied in such situations (not normal for me), but I just want to say that based on the admittedly limited amount I know of you, Harvey -- limited by the shortcomings of knowing anybody only via the internet -- I'm sure I'd love hanging out with you in real life.

Please pass on to your family the same offer I've given you: that if there is anything I can help out with in terms of technical issues with the site, don't be afraid to ask me. I can't promise to always have a solution, but I can promise to at least give it a shot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> PS You may have questions about "the plan" for KB given my health situation. As some of you may know, I transferred ownership to Carrie several years ago, and some of you who participate in our promotions may have noticed the names of my daughters in the communications about your promotions, as they've taken over the ad administration for the site. I'll explain more in another thread, but pieces are in place for the board to continue to be here for this community.


Harvey, we will go on supporting Carrie and the girls as they continue your legacy into the future. May KB live on for many more years as you will live on in our hearts and minds.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Harvey said:


> PS You may have questions about "the plan" for KB given my health situation. As some of you may know, I transferred ownership to Carrie several years ago, and some of you who participate in our promotions may have noticed the names of my daughters in the communications about your promotions, as they've taken over the ad administration for the site. I'll explain more in another thread, but pieces are in place for the board to continue to be here for this community.


This is lovely. I've often seen it said (usually after someone in the WC misbehaves and needs to be cattle prodded) that this is "Harvey's House, Harvey's Rules", that phrase has settled a few arguments in it's time! Anyway, it is kind of touching that no matter what the future brings this space will always remain "Harvey's House" and is being kept firmly _in the family_. xxx


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hugs, Harvey. You have changed my life and those of my family members. We will never forget you and what you've done for us.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so saddened by this news. I've been here since 2008 and have enjoyed every minute. Harvey, you have created an awesome place to hang out and learn as well as make friends. I don't know what I can say that will help, but I hope and pray that your pain can be minimized and you gain the energy to walk your beautiful daughter down the aisle in a few weeks. Thanks for everything you have done for us!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Harvey, the impact of your life's passions and commitment will live on through this community.  I am sure your family will manage it with the same wisdom that you have displayed.  Your moderators are gems in this day and age, thank you for the keen eye to choose these trustworthy people.  Thank you for starting this community and passing it on to your wife Carrie, and not selling the blog to just another profit-oriented person.

Enjoy your family and those close to you at these times.  I am praying that you will find peace and understanding from God's Word.  Sending positive and good vibes your family's way, especially to you.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm deeply saddened by this news. Hugs and best wishes, Harvey, and thank you for everything you've done to bring this community together.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I take a few days vacation and as soon as I came home, I wanted to check in on my Kboards family.  This was not what I expected to see.  Having been on these boards since 2009, I feel like this has been the best and  brightest place on the internet for me for years.  Harvey, you have created the greatest community and I thank you so much for that.  It goes without saying that my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Very sad news to hear. 

Kboards has become a very important part of my day. I have met so many great people since I started here in 2008. I have made friends. Without you Harvey, I would have never met them. I would have never had all these fun talks about books, food, appliances and just fun stuff. A lot of smiles, some tears, nice chats. You did that for so many of us over the years. 

The human connections made possible by you can not be measured. But I believe all of that is an extension of your heart, your spirit. 

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Having been a member since Feb of 2009, when I felt like the "new kid in school", I have consistently found KB to be a family place.  Decent enough for family enjoyment and with the feel of extended family.
And Harvey you have always been the centerpiece of this comfortable living room.
I offer my prayers for you and your family.


----------



## ThePete (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow. There's nothing to say, but Harvey, thank you so much for everything you've done. In the words of Randy Travis,
"I guess it's not what you take when you leave this world behind you,
It's what you leave behind you when you go."

You, sir, have left a legacy that will last for generations. Please keep in touch and let us know how things go. In the meantime, go with God. May He ease the way for the next step in your journey.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Harvey, I am so saddened to hear this news as I was not aware of it before now.  You have helped add a lot of laughter and joy to many of us by starting KindleBoards, and many of us have made lasting friendships because of what you have done.

Sending you peace.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I send my thoughts and prayers to you and your family, Harvey.  And a heartfelt thank you for all you have done here at kboards.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I am saddened by this news.  I will keep Harvey and his family in my prayers in the coming days.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Harvey,

I am just heartbroken to read this today. I knew about the cancer, but not that it's taken such a toll and has progressed to this stage. 
I do hope you know how dear you are to so many people that have never even met you in person. 
You are more than the creator/moderator of a board. 
You've taught us all to reach for our dreams and to depend on one another to help us get there. 
And your quiet strength and gentle way of teaching us to respect each other doesn't go unnoticed. 
It's not just obligatory words when I say that _your life and the way you've lived it has made a positive impact on the world_.

Kay


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Harvey, you've been a good friend since I got my first Kindle and stumbled onto an almost brand-new discussion board almost seven years ago.  Thank you for everything that you have done.  My family will be praying for you and your family.  God bless.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember joining KB in 2008 during the Great Exodus and for awhile if I remember correctly Harvey couldn't access the site to administrate at the same time it was being flooded with new 1st Gen Kindle users. What fun!!  I got to see Harvey go from the owner of a fairly empty Kindle related domain who didn't even own a Kindle to "Mogul" status (or is it Godfather?) and Kindle Author!

What started for me as a helpful site to help me make the switch to ebooks turned into an online social hub that I went to for way more than ebooks. Thanks, Harvey for starting the best online forum and watering hole I have ever seen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I remember joining KB in 2008 during the Great Exodus and for awhile if I remember correctly Harvey couldn't access the site to administrate at the same time it was being flooded with new 1st Gen Kindle users. What fun!! I got to see Harvey go from the owner of a fairly empty Kindle related domain who didn't even own a Kindle to "Mogul" status (or is it Godfather?) and Kindle Author!
> 
> What started for me as a helpful site to help me make the switch to ebooks turned into an online social hub that I went to for way more than ebooks. Thanks, Harvey for starting the best online forum and watering hole I have ever seen.


I think he was actually on vacation -- or, at least, hadn't been monitoring the site much since there'd hardly been any activity since he started it in November of 2007. . . . he had no idea it had exploded until Leslie contacted him and let him know that there was a party in his living room!


----------



## BeachB (Sep 3, 2013)

Loving thoughts and prayers to Harvey and his family.  May healing angels surround all of you at this time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think he was actually on vacation -- or, at least, hadn't been monitoring the site much since there'd hardly been any activity since he started it in November of 2007. . . . he had no idea it had exploded until Leslie contacted him and let him know that there was a party in his living room!


I was one of those Leslie lured away from the Amazon forum. That was in November 2008. If I remember correctly, I'm member 397. What fun we had on Kindle Watch!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

All of my best thoughts and wishes for Harvey and his family.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Wishing you all the best Harvey. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Harvey. I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. I have two co-workers who are in a similar situation. One is okay now, as much as one can be okay after the treatments and a constant threat that the cancer will return, while the other is still fighting. Hang in there, okay. *sends a lot of positive energy your and your family's way*


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Praying for ya, Harvey. Have enjoyed the boards so very much since joining during my research into which reader I was going to eventually buy. These boards are the reason I went with the Kindle (1st gen). Thanks so very much for so many enjoyable hours.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Sending all my thought and prayers to you and your family, Harvey.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's hoping wedding festivities have commenced and that all is going as well as possible!


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  Praying for Harvey.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been thinking of the Chute family all day.  I hope it has been a day of strength and joy.  Much happiness to the bride and groom!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

crebel said:


> I've been thinking of the Chute family all day. I hope it has been a day of strength and joy. Much happiness to the bride and groom!


Same here; have checked Carrie's blog almost daily for the past week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope we hear soon and with photos.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Harvey, I just discovered the update you posted on August 30th. I read it with tears in my eyes. Hugs, lots and lots of hugs, to you and your family. You're all very special.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Just read the news and am saddened. Harvey, I wish you all the best and am so glad you got to go to your daughter's wedding. Kboards helped me immensely when I was brand new. I still learn things here. Thank you for starting it and making it a great place to get information! Sending love your way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey's wife Carrie posted on FB that it was a lovely day.  Will pass on more as we hear it!  Apparently the weather was fantastic, and the one pic I saw of Celeste was gorgeous!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carrie said I could post a couple pics...
Harvey and his daughter Celeste after seeing her as a bride for the first time










The ceremony:










Carrie said Harvey is doing okay today but the whole family is "whooped" which is Southern for really tired. 

Betsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Carrie said I could post a couple pics...
> Harvey and his daughter Celeste after seeing her as a bride for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting, Betsy. Beautiful Bellingham wedding with Mt Baker in the background. The weather could not have been nicer. I am so thankful Harvey was able to enjoy it. I was whooped the day after my kids' weddings too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Harvey - I'm so glad you got to participate in your daughter's wedding. I'm sure it will be a lasting and cherished memory for her.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*sniffle*  It is now confirmed that not only do I cry happy tears at any wedding I attend, I also cry happy tears while viewing pictures of weddings I did not attend.  Just beautiful!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Harvey,

Thank you so much for posting. It means a lot to all of us to hear from you. Thank you for building this community; you've made a lot of dreams come true. 

~C.G.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing those photos Betsy. The emotion and love just comes through them. 

I think I got something in my eye now. And look at that view. Wow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey and his family decided it was time for him to move into the hospice facility. You can read more at 
http://carriesgonnawrite.blogspot.com/

Asking for prayers and positive, loving energy for the entire family as they go through this difficult time. Carrie has said to me how much his KBoards family means to Harvey.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Keeping Harvey and his family in my thoughts.


----------



## BeachB (Sep 3, 2013)

May peace and love surround Harvey & his family at this difficult time.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

My heart is heavy upon hearing this update...  I can totally relate to the pain, stress and agony over decisions like this and the surrender to a Greater Fate.

I just prayed for Harvey and Carrie and their family.  Strange how I don't know them personally but I feel connected through KBoards and just the shared experience of family fighting against the same illness, and the difficulty of navigating the waters of life as they get rougher...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and online hugs to Harvey and his family. I'm so sad we're losing a man who's brought so much joy to the world. It would be impossible to count how many people he's touched, from authors and their families to the readers who've been transported by stories that never would have seen the light of day if indies hadn't come to Kboards and found their way. Harvey has positively affected literally millions of people and those effects will be felt for generations and generations. Forever. What a legacy he leaves behind!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I am continuing to pray for Harvey, Carrie and their family.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sending good vibes to Harvey and his family.…


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

May the Creator take care of Carrie, Harvey, and their family (and other families sadly in similar situations).
Prayers to you & your family, Harvey, for what peace may be had.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Very sad news, glad he got to enjoy the wedding.  I will keep him and the family in my prayers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers. 
deb


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to Harvey and his family. And thank-you Harvey, for all you have done for our Kindle community!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so very sad for Harvey and his family, that they are all having to walk this path. I'm sad for Harvey's KBoards family, as well. I'm sending prayers and hugs for all.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayers...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sending very positive thoughts to Harvey for a successful journey, wherever it may lead him.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers and thanks.

SO GLAD he got to attend the wedding!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sending hugs to Harvey, Carrie, and their family. Another thank you for all that Harvey has done to create this community.



The Hooded Claw said:


> ...
> SO GLAD he got to attend the wedding!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My heart and prayers are with Harvey and his family.  I know this must be very hard. What a nice miracle that he was able to walk his daughter down the aisle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There are no words. Only the tears in my heart for difficult time Harvey's family is facing. I know Hospice will keep Harvey comfortable and his passing will be peaceful and at last, pain free. 

You'll be missed, Harvey.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Godspeed, Harvey.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just saw the update to Carrie's blog. Rest in peace, Harvey.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I am heartbroken for Carrie and his family. 

I missed the threads about his illness.  Harvey is loved on these boards for his generosity of spirit and creating a  "safe haven" for readers and authors alike. 

I pray for your family's peace.

with love and hugs, 

Lisa


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh no this was fast.  

He's not suffering anymore. But his family is and I am sending all my thoughts their way. 

I can't believe he's gone.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Rest in peace, Harvey. Prayers and hugs for Carrie and all his family.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RIP, Harvey. My condolences to Carrie and the rest of his family.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hugs and condolences to Carrie and family. Rest in peace, Harvey.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Harvey's family is experiencing their pain the most, but everyone that has been/is a part of KB shares their pain.

_*Perhaps they are not stars
in the Sky,
but rather
Openings
where our Loved Ones
Shine Down to let us know
They are Happy
(attributed to an Inuit legend)*_​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey... A good man who will be missed. He made a difference in the world. Let us celebrate his life.










From our 25 Random Things thread, Harvey's post from Jan 2009:



Harvey said:


> I'll start!
> 
> 1. My favorite toy of all time is Lego. Not the new fancy pieces. Just bricks.
> 
> ...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy --- tears are streaming down my face. Thanks for re-posting Harvey's "traits" - a great beginning to celebrating his life.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Farewell, fearless leader.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

TexasGirl said:


> Farewell, fearless leader.


This.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey was a wonderful person. I am so lucky to have had him be part of my life for the past 8 years. Who would think that a little electronic gadget could bring about great friendships, and an amazing online community! It is almost unbelievable.

My thoughts and prayers are with Carrie, Celeste, Anthony, Sarah and Hannah, and the rest of Harvey's family and friends.

Leslie


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Hard to believe he is gone. It is amazing what he created here. He will certainly be missed.

My thoughts are with his family and friends during this difficult time. May they find peace and may their memories bring them comfort.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadness . . . . . .


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Harvey you will be missed.  Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvey is now without pain.
We were blessed to know him.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Goodbye Harvey. Thank you for giving me such a wonderful "home" & "job" for so many years. You will be missed.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

He helped create something that changed many peoples lives for the better. 

Think of all the amazing careers that have been launched because of Kindle Boards. 

Some people even completely lifted themselves out of poverty thanks to the advice here. 

Harvey will be missed. But his legacy continues to live on!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Betsy, thanks so much for posting that delightful photo and Harvey's post from the "25 Random Things" thread.

He was an extraordinary person, a very kind man with immense love for his devoted family. His presence here will be deeply missed.

To his wife, Carrie: My heartfelt condolences to you, your children, extended family, and friends. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

To the Chute Family, 

Sending you my most heartfelt condolences. Harvey was a good soul and his legacy will live on. I'm all the better person for having known him.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

So sad to hear this and my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Condolences to Harvey's family and prayers for them.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

There is nothing that I can say that can top what everyone has already said.  I am sad beyond words but know that at least Harvey is no longer in pain.  My condolences and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so glad to have been a part of Kboards since 2008. Harvey created a board where it would be safe for his daughters to browse and thus, made it safe for all of us. It's an unbelievable legacy and a fitting memorial.

So many memories here. 

RIP Harvey.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am not good with words; so many people have expressed Harvey's legacy very eloquently.  Thoughts and prayers to the Chute family. I am so glad that Harvey was able to hang on through Celeste's wedding. RIP Harvey.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Even though we were all expecting this, it still came as quite a shock to read the update on Carrie's blog. Like so many people here I never met Harvey in person, only through these boards, but that he was an lovely, decent man, who loved life and his family shone through. I didn't expect to have so many tears at this moment - I guess he made more of an impression on me than I realised.

Godspeed, Harvey. Enjoy your next big adventure....


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't been on the KBoards in months.  Something made me come here today.  I am so very sad to see this news.  Harvey was so kind and giving to those of us that needed help and information with our electronics.  My prayers go out for him and his family.  Rest in Peace Harvey, you will be missed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with Harvey's family. Although I never met him (but hoped to at some point), he was a wonderful man who was a friend to all of us here. R.I.P., Harvey.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

CegAbq said:
 

> Betsy --- Thanks for re-posting Harvey's "traits" - a great beginning to celebrating his life.


My sincere condolences...


----------



## DLSPublishing (Jul 31, 2014)

I've lost a few family members to colo-rectal cancer.  It is a hell of a disease.  I am so glad he was able to be there for the wedding, and it is my hope that his death was peaceful and as pain-free as possible.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

My condolences to Carrie and the girls.  R.I.P., Harvey.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

I just heard about this on Facebook and I'm so sorry. Harvey made this board very welcoming and easy to use. I'm glad his struggles are over. RIP and my condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In case people have missed it, Harvey's wife Carrie posted a message to the forum here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,223137.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey's family has posted his obituary:
http://molesfarewelltributes.com/tribute/details/1229/Harvey_Chute/obituary.html#tribute-start

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My heart is broken. All the best to carrie and Harvey's family.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Huge condolences to Harvey's family and friends. 😢
Our best thoughts are with you. 
Rod & Edna




(Sorry for being so late with this. I haven't been to this forum in months, so I knew nothing of this.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Grateful. Harvey started a wonderful thing. Some of us on these boards were like a tight-knit family. I, too, learned of Harvey's health crisis through the prayer thread.  Love n prayers always. SJC


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

I was catching up on the Forum when I came upon Harvey's passing. What a shock! He was a gentleman, an innovator, a lover of books. Most important, he was kind and caring. As so many others have said, he'll be sorely missed. My condolences to his wife and daughters. May his memory be a blessing.


----------

